# What would you replace a dying VCR with?



## skaler (Mar 27, 2007)

I considered buying a used TIVO. They can be had for as little as $25 from Craigslist, here in Atlanta. But, the ~$13/month service subscription is still more than I care to spend. I discovered that our VCR was in trouble because it has been sitting idle for perhaps 2 months. Considering that low level of need/use, I don't really want to go the TIVO route. I'm with Comcast, and everyone told me to get a DVR from them, for a cost of about $5 to $6/month. I called them, and they want ~$10 for shipping and handling, and then also about $13/month.
I was thinking of adding a video capture card to one of my computers, and run a cable line to it, and then record what TV programs that might come up that either I or my wife want to record. Spending even $70 to $100 would be better as there would be no recurring monthly fee. 
Can anyone recommend a good, inexpensive card? Again, on Craigslist, someone is selling a HAUPPAUGE WINTV PVR350 PCI card for $50. I'm new to the field, so I read some reviews on Amazon. The complaints about this card surround mainly the software that comes with it, and it's inadequate performance in applications that I don't care anything about.
There are plenty of Hauppauge cards on ebay for lower buy-it-now prices, but I don't know enough to be able to tell which is a good buy or which is nothing but trouble. Are ATI All IN Wonders any good?
Perhaps I should go a completely different route?
Any and all ideas, hints, and recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You might try a DVD recorder such as THESE.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Alternatively look for a 'PVR' Personal Video Recorder with a built in hard drive.


----------

